

Ask HN: rate our shady start up idea - getarbs

Flaws in online sports betting operation opens an
opportunity for arbitrage.<p>We are working on a crawler which browses bookmakers sites in order to find sure bets.<p>Also, we have a program which can back using found results.<p>According to our estimations it's very profitable.<p>We are looking for a way to make a service out of it e.g. provide gamblers with betting automation to some extent using our software.<p>Using such advantageous situations across several bookmakers is prohibited according to the rules of some of bookies.<p>What are the chances for us to find an investor?<p>If you look at Betfair sport events usually gather millions of dollars at stake.<p>Our technology stack includes Lisp, Chrome and other smaller open source libraries at the moment.
======
cjeane
If your system works, you have minted (at least in the short term) a license
to print money. Why sell it now?

~~~
getarbs
To effectively bootstrap the system so we can quit our day jobs it's needed
from ten to twenty thousands.

The system does work but at a small scale taking into accoung our financial
capabilities

